# Uralt Sims 3 zu Origins hinzufügen



## socken_gamer (23. Dezember 2013)

*Uralt Sims 3 zu Origins hinzufügen*

Hallo,
ich habe letztens bemerkt, dass ich noch eine uralt Sims 3 auf meinem pc habe.
Sie stammt noch aus der Zeit des EA-Downloadmanagers.
Nun möchte ich Sims 3 zu meinem Origins Account hinzufügen.
Ich frage mich ob das überhaupt möglich ist oder muss ich das Spiel komplett 
deinstalieren und es dann mit dem CD-key hinzufügen.

PS: Schön wäre es, wenn das Spiel (wie jedes über Origins gekaufte Spiel) erkannt wird
      und nicht nur als "nicht Origin Spiel" angezeigt wird.

Ich danke euch schonmal im vorraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## HamaSmith (27. Dezember 2013)

Denke nicht das es geht. Aber ist es denn so wichtig, dass bei Origin Angezeigt wird?

Ansonsten, probiers mal aus mit dem
Deinstalieren. Hast ja nichts zu verlieren. 

Gruss


----------



## Shona (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Uralt Sims 3 zu Origins hinzufügen*

Wenn er es damals registriert hat und das unter einer ander Email Adresse kann er es nicht zu seinem Account hinzufügen da es auf dem anderen liegt.
Hat er das nicht gemacht muss er nur den key bei origin eingeben


----------

